# HP Deskjet 950C

## Gentour

hi, anybody running gentoo with HP deskjet printer, on http://www.linuxprinting.org they recommend the driver from HP http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/ so I emerge the HPIJS driver but what to do now, in xpdq I can't see the ijs driver and the generic ghost doesn't work ...

thanx

----------

## [myrddin]

Hi

read the desktop guide on the gentoo hp  :Smile: 

I installed my HP 980 Cxi using this guide. no problems  :Smile: 

hf

tobias

----------

## klieber

moving to hardware forum.

--kurt

----------

